# nice boonville milk



## deacon_frost (Feb 5, 2012)

been trying to get this from a friend for a long time and he finally let go of it


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats!  I know how good it feels to land one you been want for a long time.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Brian,

 Very cool milk, sir! Good to see you posting. What'ya been up to?






 "The Missouri Training School for Boys in Boonville, Mo., used to be the state's juvenile jail, housing more than 650 inmates. It was notorious for its Dickensian environment. Today, it is a medium security adult prison. (Missouri Division of Youth Services)"




From.


----------

